# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Pin tessera sanitaria per utenti entratel

## tommy72

Scusate a tutti ... per l'invio dei dati sanitari è previsto un accesso all'area riservata nel sito "tessera sanitaria" per gli utenti entratel ...infatti vengono richieste al primo step il codice utente e psw usuali di accesso al sito servizi telematici agenzia entrate ... al secondo step viene chiesto un pin di cui non riesco a capire l'origine ... non è nessun pincode sulla famosa busta abilitativa alle trasmissioni entratel che più volte viene in altri ambiti richiamato ... qualcuno sa aiutarmi? di che pin si tratta? i call center sembrano cadere dalle nuvole!!! :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Scusate a tutti ... per l'invio dei dati sanitari è previsto un accesso all'area riservata nel sito "tessera sanitaria" per gli utenti entratel ...infatti vengono richieste al primo step il codice utente e psw usuali di accesso al sito servizi telematici agenzia entrate ... al secondo step viene chiesto un pin di cui non riesco a capire l'origine ... non è nessun pincode sulla famosa busta abilitativa alle trasmissioni entratel che più volte viene in altri ambiti richiamato ... qualcuno sa aiutarmi? di che pin si tratta? i call center sembrano cadere dalle nuvole!!!

  Il secondo Pin è quello rilasciato all'atto dell'accreditamento del cliente obbligato all'adempimento.

----------


## tommy72

... di conseguenza il secondo pin deve darmelo il cliente ... ed ogni cliente avrà il suo? ... ma l'intermediario non può inviare direttamente con le proprie credenziali i files come ad esempio per i dichiarativi? ... tramite il canale entratel servizi telematici usuale? :Confused:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> ... di conseguenza il secondo pin deve darmelo il cliente ... ed ogni cliente avrà il suo? ... ma l'intermediario non può inviare direttamente con le proprie credenziali i files come ad esempio per i dichiarativi? ... tramite il canale entratel servizi telematici usuale?

  No, il sistema è diverso.

----------


## tommy72

... ho dunque bisogno del secondo pin e può darmelo solo il cliente dopo aver fatto il proprio accreditamento attraverso il sistema tessera sanitaria? grazie! :Confused:

----------


## tommy72

... RISOLTO! ... se può essere d'aiuto sono i primi 8 caratteri del pincode indicato nella sezione 3 della busta autorizzativa canale entratel ... avanti tutta!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## tommy72

... mi correggo ... si tratta dei primi 8 caratteri dispari! :Big Grin:

----------


## elemin

> ... mi correggo ... si tratta dei primi 8 caratteri dispari!

  Ciao, 
HELP! 
Sono riuscita ad iscrivere il medico e a farmi delegare.
Riesco ad accedere, confermo la delega e poi!??!?!?! 
Io vedo solo un menù a 3 punti: 
Deleghe (e ci trovo la mia) 
Manuali (e non c'è niente) 
ed  
Esci....  
Ma da dove posso inviare il file che predispongo dal mio software?? 
Cosa ho sbagliato?!?! 
Grazie a chi mi saprà aiutare...

----------


## tommy72

... il file predisposto dal tuo software può essere inviato solo dal tuo software ed apposita funzione propria! ... con le credenziali del medico e comunque on line tramite il sito tessera sanitaria puoi solo inserire ed inviare a mano fattura per fattura ... il file lo invia solo il software!!! con proprie apposite funzioni ... il procedimento non è come ad esempio per gli f24 o dichiarativi che on line inviamo i file... inoltre non vi sono software di controllo del file pre invio ... solo inviando e solo con l'arrivo delle ricevute hai notizia se vi sono anomalie o quant'altro da sistemare!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## elemin

> ... il file predisposto dal tuo software può essere inviato solo dal tuo software ed apposita funzione propria! ... con le credenziali del medico e comunque on line tramite il sito tessera sanitaria puoi solo inserire ed inviare a mano fattura per fattura ... il file lo invia solo il software!!! con proprie apposite funzioni ... il procedimento non è come ad esempio per gli f24 o dichiarativi che on line inviamo i file... inoltre non vi sono software di controllo del file pre invio ... solo inviando e solo con l'arrivo delle ricevute hai notizia se vi sono anomalie o quant'altro da sistemare!!!

  Grazie, nel frattempo ci ero arrivata......
Cmq è un lavoro odioso ed inutile.....

----------


## tommy72

... concordo! ... condivido ... io personalmente come professionista sono rammaricato e sempre più demotivato visto il modo di lavorare che si sta impostando ... stiamo spendendo tutte le noste energie per miseri adempimenti a discapito di un'assistenza al cliente che dovrebbe essere totalmente diversa ... mah!?

----------

